# Friday Meat Grab



## Intervention (May 12, 2015)

Despite a sketchy weather report we decided to make a long run. We left just before sunrise in hopes of beating the forecast of building seas.
Very few cigs to be found, loaded up on some squirrel fish of all sizes and had some pins from our traps, ...and lots of cut bait.


Even with no cigs, we decided to look for scamps with the bait we had in 200'. Managed only one, we couldn't get anything by the endangered ARS. We vented and released more than 20 snapper, all over 20" within an hour and a half...


We headed to shallower water and limited out on bee liners in a couple hours and picked up a nice hoo to boot. We released another 10 red snapper and a beautiful gag around 20#. Biggest bee liners I've ever seen with 7 over 21". Bee liners caught on chicken rigs baited with squid, boston mack or frozen cigs - they weren't picky.


- Intervention


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Nice haul!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet!!! Very fine hoo too!!!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Great post and pics, tks. Gotta get a Wahoo ONE of dees days! Congrats :notworthy:


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice catch and a dandy of a wahoo!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I cant get over the size of those Mingos, good grief!!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That’s a great trip. Don’t you wish all of them were like this?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Durkee (Sep 21, 2015)

Stud wahoo nice work! How deep were you guys when you caught it? Trolling? Or did it come up to the boat when you were bottom fishing?


----------



## Intervention (May 12, 2015)

We were in 134' of water on anchor. He was caught about 100yds behind the boat as we were free-lining chunks for mangroves.


----------



## Durkee (Sep 21, 2015)

Intervention said:


> We were in 134' of water on anchor. He was caught about 100yds behind the boat as we were free-lining chunks for mangroves.


That’s awesome. Nice reward that it stayed on and didn’t cut the line!


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Ocean liners 👍🏻


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

congrates on a big wahoo


----------

